# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Beaches for young people/fashion beaches

## julia90

*OSTIA beach*, near Rome


*BLACKPOOL beach*, England
It's a party hang out for young english, there is a lot of part and cheap alchools


*IBIZA beach*
Ibiza's beach are the top ones for people who want to do small hours waiting for the sunrise.
Then young people keep dancing in some morning after hour


*LLORET DE MAR beach*, Spain
It's near Barcelona, this place is more famous for its nightlife than for its beaches.


*MONTECARLO beach*
It's very popular between billionaire Russians, they don't look after spending, when it means on gorgeous girls or champagne


*MYKONOS beach*, Greece
There are many Italians, Germans and British young people who go to party there


*ST. TROPEZ beach*, France
These beaches are frequented by VIPs; they try to cause a stir, here it's the excess house.

----------


## julia90

others

*ZRCE beach*, Croatia
It's party scene is quickling booming.
Zrće (pronounced [zr̩̂ːt͡ɕɛ]) is a long pebble beach on the Adriatic island of Pag in the northern part of the Croatian coast. It is located near Novalja, about 4 kilometers from the town's center.
The beach is a well-known Croatian summer destination for partygoers, with several all-hours discotheques and beach bars operating during summer months. It regularly features gigs by internationally known house and trance DJs at the peak of the Croatian summer season in July and August. Zrće is particularly popular among young club goers, while other pebble and sand beaches on the island are more family-oriented.


*NISSI beach, AYA NAPA*, Cyprus
It exploded as a party spot in 2002 when BBC Radio started broadcasting live from the party beach.
Ayia Napa (Greek: Αγία Νάπα, pronounced [aˈʝia ˈnapa]; Turkish: Aya Napa) is a resort at the far eastern end of the southern coast of Cyprus, famous for its sandy beaches. In recent years, apart from being a family holiday destination, it has become a 'party capital' together with Ibiza, Rimini and Mykonos. As of late, it has become particularly popular with the black music community, UK Grime, House and Garage artists/MCs, and more recently, Scottish grime music for holidays and gigs in its clubs and other venues.


*BLOOMINGDALE AAN ZEE*, Netherlands
It's a relatively new party destination, which only came to be less than a decade ago and was intended to be entertainment solely for Amsterdam locals.
The setting is absolutely beautiful and is most well-known for its all-day Sunday parties that are held regularly throughout the year.

*BRIGHTON*, England
Brighton is considered[by whom?] to be one of the UK's premier night-life hotspots and is also associated with many popular music artists.[says who?]. There are also live music venues including the Concorde2,[30] Brighton Centre and the Brighton Dome, where ABBA received a substantial boost to their career when they won the 1974 Eurovision Song Contest. There are a large number of events and performance companies operating in the city.[citation needed]
There are over 300 pubs in the town.

*RICCIONE, Riviera Romagnola*, Italy
Since the 1930s Riccione gained the status of a main destination of summer tourism on the Adriatic riviera of Romagna, and, together with Rimini, is one of the best known seaside resorts in Northern Italy.
Tourism in Riccione is massive, including mostly young people attracted by the number and variety of discos, on the Riviera and in the city centre. Riccione also attracts families with children, thanks to its theme parks.
The scores of hotels on the Riviera, one next to the other, determine the large amount of tourists flowing there in summer. The main streets of Riccione, viale Dante and viale Ceccarini have numerous night spots, discos, and hotels, but daily are run by people walking or biking. The seafront is a long boulevard, shaped by a road and an equally developed bicycle lane, that reaches up to the town's end going along the sea.
Cycling is popular in the Emilia Romagna area and a number of Riccione's hotels have teamed up to capitalise on this. These hotels provide specific facilities for cycling tourists, including bike hire, cycle storage and tour guides.

*SUNNY BEACH/SLANCHEV BRYAG*, Bulgaria

----------


## jonssmith5

top five beach for young people : -
*1. The Balearic Islands*.
2. *The Canary Islands*
3. *Cyprus*
4. * Egypt*
5. *Greece*


universal in orlando|orlando universal|universal studios orlando|seaworld orlando|best of orlando

----------


## Gea

These beaches turn out to be sausage fest.Lots of creeps and diseases.

I don't like that way of partying at all.

For example Zrće is full of Brits and Italians, many homosexuals also.

Bleh.

----------


## Riccardo

Ostia sucks, Fregene is way far better. ;D

----------


## alayka

Golden Sands beach
Pinnarello Beach
Baska Voda Beach
Grand Plage beach
Maspalomas beach

----------

